# Cage help



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

I want to make a cage setup in a bookshelf or hutch, similar to the pics.

I'm assuming I need to seal the wood to keep urine from being absorbed.

How long will I need to air out the sealant before adding hedgies?

Or, is there a better way to do this?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It looks like in those pictures there is either plexiglass, glass, or coroplast making a tub type thing or covering the whole wall. 
At the least that's how I'm planning on doing it and have seen bite cages done this way.


----------



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

I was just thinking.... Stick on tile! Easy and cheap to install, lots of choices, super easy to clean, and easy to replace.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I've used shelf liner to seal plywood, worked like a champ.


----------

